# Is Ivy Bridge graphics supported?



## Lukas Veselovsky (Jul 6, 2016)

I want install after few years again FreeBSD on my PC, who is used as desktop maybe quiet as a file server.

Is Intel CPU Pentium G2030 + 8GB, Ivy bridge graphics suported? Maybe I can add to system NVIDIA GT 730?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 7, 2016)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics


----------

